# What's new for 2017?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A place to post your new purchases for this coming Halloween. New stuff, thrift store finds, anything you get that will be part of your 2017 haunt/display.

Our two new witch masks (pictured on each end) from Darkside studios



















Picked up a few things at Michaels today for our witch house. The cage and wrought iron easel were both on clearance. also got a pack of color changing led tea lights (Thanks Roxy!) that we can use in some of our witch lanterns..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great masks. I'm looking for birdcages and easels so it looks like I need to head to Michalis.

I was getting bored with decorating the same old house so we bought a new house. A blank slate. Truthfully, I needed a one story house. But I'm really going to miss my six huge oaks. The little tree at the edge of the garden is the only one I have. I'm going to have to start soon planning out my yard haunt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet buys jdubbya

You too Scareme, you'll make that place yours in no time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice sale items, JD! I think Scareme spent more than you did.......:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Great masks. I'm looking for birdcages and easels so it looks like I need to head to Michalis.
> 
> I was getting bored with decorating the same old house so we bought a new house. A blank slate. Truthfully, I needed a one story house. But I'm really going to miss my six huge oaks. The little tree at the edge of the garden is the only one I have. I'm going to have to start soon planning out my yard haunt.


Beautiful home. Nice sized yard but I get what you're saying about the trees. We had to take down a big old maple in front of our house last year. Trees are great for us folks who do yard haunts. You could make an awesome cemetery in your space!:jol:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Scareme, that window is perfect for projections too!! Nice home...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

matrixmom said:


> Scareme, that window is perfect for projections too!! Nice home...


I never thought of that. Thank you.

I don't have anymore new buys to post. But with cleaning and boxing I have found things I forgot things I had. I found a web shooter under some winter coats I was sending to Goodwill. Damn, I bought that three years ago and forgot all about it. Never even opened it yet. I've found costumes, hanging ghouls, make-up (headed for the trash now). All kinds of things. I'm really good at hiding things. Not so hot on finding them.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

nice looking home scareme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out my set up for this year. My front yard is about a fourth of the size of my last one. And two of the houses across the street from me are Baptist Ministers. I guess that means I won't be using my human sacrifice setup or the devil worshiping act any more.  Kind of neat having a new palate to decorate. I'm always on the look out for something new.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the new home scareme


----------



## a_granger (Aug 18, 2012)

I love that center mask. I reminds me of the swamp witch Meg from Legend!!


----------



## a_granger (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new house Scream. 

Just looking at the picture gives me some great ideas for Halloween decorations to fill up the yard and that great covered entry way to the front door!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice masks jdubbya, I am especially fond of Cackle. Your witch scene is going to ROCK this year! I love the new house Scareme, I can't wait to see how you haunt it this year. You could have a super cool walk-through in your garage! (If you were into walk-throughs....I have a garage too loaded with Halloween decorations to ever dream of a walk through)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Back to topic though, I just bought two LED spotlights from deadhead props on Ebay. I will post pictures when they arrive. Here's the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Batter...65a9c5f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=111797671539 
I have purchased eyeballs and other lights from deadhead, it's a pretty great Ebay seller for all things Halloweenie.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I decided to splurge this year, and pick up a couple props from Unit70


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice acquisitions


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creepy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm loving those Jdubbya!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Posted this in the Big Lots Dragon thread, but here he is again

Skellie dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

We've had a few new additions so far this year, but these ones really take the cake!

First, I'd like to introduce you all to Marcus, our very own (mostly) black kitten!



He's only about 4 months old, but he's already as big as my last cat (who, admittedly, was on the small side). He's going to be a big boy!

Next, today we went to Big Lots again, as our last trip found most of the Halloween stuff still in boxes. On the way in, we noticed that the Sears store next door is closing, so we stop in there first. We notice that, on the walls, there are these huge (5' x 10' or so) printed cloth panels they used to stage some of their furniture. There were four a log cabin wall look and four with a large stone look. My wife indicated that she liked them also, as she's a photographer and was thinking backdrops too, so I went to ask how much they were. The woman initially quoted $20 per panel, so $80 for a whole set, but the stone ones were on hold for someone else. She said she'd throw in the matching covers some free-standing panels too (each 5' x 30") on the log ones, though. I asked how much for the stands, and she offered $10 per stand. I waffled a bit, as that was getting a bit steep, and the wife had only okayed two panels (for a total of $40). I decided that I'd regret not getting the other two log panels, so I told her we'd take them too, and asked if she'd take $20 total for the three stands. That's when the magic happened.

As she was ringing things in, she said, how about $50 for the whole set with the stands too, and this was me:

13hykp

After pulling them down and rolling them up (my arm workout for the day, I assure you), I took them out to the car, happy as a dog with a new bone! My wife and I are loading them up, figuring out how we're going to get them strapped down, when the woman comes out and says that the woman who had reserved the stone panels just called back to cancel her reservation!!! After exchanging excited looks with my wife, I went back in and did the same thing for the stone set (my arm workout for tomorrow too) for another $50!

First, we've got the stands lined up in the garage:

20170728_140936

Next is sort of a close up of the small panels, but look at the quality of the printing (the cloth ain't bad either - the woman at the store commented something like it costs the store around $200 per panel, which I believe)!

20170728_141042


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Apparently, I ran out of picture room in the last one.

Anyway, this is the stone:

20170728_164547

And the logs, with my blushing bride in the background, taking her own pictures to show off:

20170728_164515

Please pardon mess behind, but here's the stack of rolled-up panels (I wanted to unroll one, but decided against it after remembering my tired, tired arms:

20170728_140946

And, finally, one of our Big Lots purchases, which is due for a nice coat of paint, if not monster mud, before finding her place in the graveyard!

20170728_140951

She was half off, as was an angel "Welcome" garden thing that's due for a similar treatment.

So, when can I start decorating?


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

You can't use Photobucket unless you pay now.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

stars8462 said:


> I decided to splurge this year, and pick up a couple props from Unit70


:jol:Quite amazing "splurges" stars8462! Now that's my kind of splurge, who needs diamonds and gold? Give me great Halloween props!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Posted this in the Big Lots Dragon thread, but here he is again
> 
> Skellie dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


:jol:Have you opened the box to see how big he really is? I keep thinking Bone Dancer would have loved that prop, he was such a fan of dragons!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Opened and assembled

Abby and dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok, I tried Flikr (thank you Roxy and Hairazor!). Is it working now?

Thanks all!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang LongmontH, talk about Score, nice haul (and the pics are good now)


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

RoxyBlue said:


> Opened and assembled
> 
> Abby and dragon by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


"Oh my gosh, it's right behind me isn't it??"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, perfect caption:jol:

I love your new kitten and you scored big time with the panels.


----------

